# شريط - مكانى فيك - احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين



## smsm1978 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بمناسبة راس السنة القبطية
**احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين     **مكانى فيك
 ترانيم كلها جامدة جدا 
شكر خاص للمرنم داود عدلى صاحب الشريط الذى رحب جدا بنزول الشريط على المنتديات والجروبات المسيحية







http://www.4shared.com/file/23798434/dcdfdab5/___.html  ادعوك ابا اسحق كرمى

http://www.4shared.com/file/23800446/4462d515/___online.html  انت كفاية  سارة معروف

http://www.4shared.com/file/23800445/dd6b84af/___online.html   بيشفى عذاب داود عدلى

http://www.4shared.com/file/23800443/3408219a/___online.html   رب عظيم اكرم لويز

http://www.4shared.com/file/23803478/9a42043f/__online.html    للخير داود عدلى

http://www.4shared.com/file/23805773/2abd3c32/____.html     لو فى يوم  رومانى سليمان

http://www.4shared.com/file/23811284/8788c952/___.html     مكانى فيك سارة معروف

http://www.4shared.com/file/23811283/19ec5cf1/___.html   من قلب  بهجت عدلى

http://www.4shared.com/file/23811282/6eeb6c67/___online.html   يا هدفى  يعقوب عدلى

http://www.4shared.com/file/23811286/6986a87e/___.html     يا مشيت  هانى نبيل*​


----------



## marmar_nader (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

مرسي اوي علي الترانيم الجميله دي و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## johnhakim (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرًا جدًا*

ميرسي جدًا على الألبوم ده رغم إنى ماسمعتش عنّه خالص قبل كده باين عليه إنه لسه جديد لانج ميرسي كمان ان كتبت اسم مرنم الترينمة جنب كل ترنيمة عشان أنا باحب جدًا أعرف أسماء المرنّمين الجدد. على فكرة فى ترنيمة جميلة جدًا لرومانيى سليمان إسمها يا سيدى الفادي إليك حنيني فى ألبوم إسمه تهدأ الرياح مش عارف اذا كنت سمعتها و لا لأ عمومًا لو ماكنتش سمعتها أنا ممكن أحطّهالك. شكرًا مرة تانية على الألبوم.


----------



## johnhakim (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*معلش عندي سؤال*

كان ليّ عندك طلب.
انا كنت عايز ترتيب الترانيم الألبوم لو ماكنش عندك مانع. سكرًا مرة تانية.


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

متشكرين على الشريط الجديد 
حد يحمل ويقولى رأيه


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

انا عايز شريط ترانيم هيدي منتصر لو كان ممكن


----------



## smsm1978 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

اشكركم على المرور
وده ترتيب الترانيم يا johnhakim
واى خدمة

مكاني فيك سارة معروف 

بيشفي عذاب داود عدلي 

من قلب بهجت عدلي 

ياما مشيت هاني نبيل 

يا هدفي يعقوب عدلي 

أدعوك أبا اسحق كرمي 

لو فـــ يوم روماني سليمان 

انت كفاية سارة معروف 

للخير داود عدلي 

رب عظيم أكرم لويز


----------



## smsm1978 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> انا عايز شريط ترانيم هيدي منتصر لو كان ممكن



اتفضل يا باشا الشريط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22704


----------



## freddy2007 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## remon183 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل


----------



## s_h (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

شكرا يا باشا و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## john_elabd (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

ربنا يباركك ودايما للأجدد


----------



## mikha (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

مرسي اوي علي الترانيم الجميله دي و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جيروا (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

شريط جميل جدا وربنا يبارككم نفسي في طلب عاوز مسيقه ترانيم  مرسي وربنا يبارككم والرب لاينسي تعب محبتكم


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

مرسى  اوى


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

مرسى  اوى


----------



## anton_2012 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

بعد اذنك انا هنقل اللينكات عندنا فى منتدى اثناسيوس


----------



## RIMON MISHO (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

بجد عمل رائع


----------



## anton_2012 (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*



smsm1978 قال:


> *
> بمناسبة راس السنة القبطية
> **احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين     **مكانى فيك
> ترانيم كلها جامدة جدا
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elven (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

Thanx


----------



## فريد_فايز (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: احدث شريط لمجموعة من المرنمين*

مرسي اوي علي الترانيم الجميله دي و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بيور ميوزك (19 أبريل 2009)

سلام رب المجد مع الجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير وانا سعيد جدا ان شريط مكانى فيك نزل هنا وياريت يكون عجبكو وعلى فكرة اشكر ربنا انى قمت بتوزيع  ثلاث ترانيم فى الشريط  ترنيمة ادعوك ابا وياما مشيت ولوفى يوم ويارب يكون الشريط عجبكم (ثروت سمير ) pure_music4******.com


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا كتير علي الشريط 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## بيور ميوزك (19 أبريل 2009)

سلام رب المجد مع الجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير وانا سعيد جدا ان شريط مكانى فيك نزل هنا وياريت يكون عجبكو وعلى فكرة اشكر ربنا انى قمت بتوزيع ثلاث ترانيم فى الشريط ترنيمة ادعوك ابا وياما مشيت ولوفى يوم ويارب يكون الشريط عجبكم (ثروت سمير ) pure_music4


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------

